

Should Developers estimate project time & cost? - DonCarlitos

How realistic is it to expect a team of developers to estimate the time &#38; cost of a project?
======
Animus7
Depends on the project.

If it's something common and done to death, it makes sense to expect a
timeline and cost.

If you're trying to innovate, such estimates are a kiss of death.

------
DonCarlitos
I understand. I'm referencing a game dev project & wishing "innovation" could
be loosely parsed into definable stages with cost-estimates.

